# Plastic wheels on freight/box cars



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

All of my N scale box cars have plastic wheels. Some of the cars run well and other are hit or miss. Can wheel set be swapped out for metal wheels?


----------



## Batfink (Mar 25, 2010)

Simple answer yes, I know you can with Atlas wagons.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

FoxValley seems to be the most popular and biggest selection. Their website is of no help with a size chart though. Just remember there are 3 different axle lengths.
http://www.foxvalleymodels.com/metalwheels.html
ModelTrainStuff/FoxValley


----------



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

Batfink said:


> Simple answer yes, I know you can with Atlas wagons.





Xnats said:


> FoxValley seems to be the most popular and biggest selection. Their website is of no help with a size chart though. Just remember there are 3 different axle lengths.
> http://www.foxvalleymodels.com/metalwheels.html
> ModelTrainStuff/FoxValley


Thank you gentlemen. I will go over to the lhs and get someone to show me up close the different axle lengths. I am glad I will be able to switch 'em out


----------

